# Divi Aruba Phoenix



## patt (Mar 26, 2006)

Does anyone have any info on this resort? We have just exchanged into a 1 br in July. I understand (after the fact) that there is construction going on. Is the pool open, and is the constuction very invasive? thanks for any help


----------



## SteveB (Mar 26, 2006)

I woul suggest going to the aruba-bb.com bulletin board and posting this question.  Alot of very friendly and helpful aruba visitors on this board.


----------



## shar (Apr 7, 2006)

The construction is going to be behind  and beside where the units are located.  The pool should not be a problem.  There is no reason to close it. They will be building a  second larger pool.  We will be there two weeks in July  starting on the 22nd and we are not worried at all about the construction. One side  of the building may be noiser than the other.

Shar


----------



## Larry (Apr 7, 2006)

My daughter stayed next door at the Wydham and said the beach in front of the Aruba Phoenix was real nice and it looked like a nice timeshare. I also have a friend who stayed at the Divi Village and took the shuttle to the phoenix every day since he liked it much better than where he was staying. I'm sure you will have a great time. Sorry but I don't have any specific information about the construction.


----------



## arubarose (Apr 19, 2006)

I will be going back to the Phoenix for two weeks in May.  Contact me early June and I'll give you an update of the construction.  (rose.cohen@va.gov)


----------

